# Aqua's Recovery Journey



## esmeraldurr (Jul 16, 2015)

Two days ago, my royal blue veil tail betta swallowed a cory catfish pellet which "exploded" his tummy, this is a journal of his recovery. Aqua's stomach looked very big and upon more investigation i realized he swallowed a pellet much too big for him. He is under intensive care with daily water changes, malefix treatments, and AQ salt to help his healing process. He still eats, swims normally but you can definitely see where the pellet exploded his stomach. He still goes to the bathroom regularly. I am very hopeful that he will make a speedy recovery but it means keeping an eye on him whenever I am home. I work 8 hours daily at a hair salon located inside of wall-mart its very convenient for me because Petsmart and Petco are very far from me and it makes it very hard for me to buy first aid treatments. Fortunately, Wal-Mart had some first aid options I could use in the mean time. Aqua is doing very good and I am asking for many prayers in his recovery process, he was my very first betta and I really do think fish lives matter just as much as humans.  Please follow Aqua's journey to recovery.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

good luck Aqua! you're definitely in my prayers!


----------



## esmeraldurr (Jul 16, 2015)

*Before and after!!!*

hey guys I have very exciting news about aqua today!!! After months of care i didn't want to see Aqua suffer I researched many ways to humanely euthanize a fish, a Petsmart employee told me if their is ever a need to euthanize a fish the method they use is putting baking soda in the fish's water it euthanizes quickly and quite painless, the day after I went to check up on Aqua just to cherish the last few days I could have had with him. Upon examining him I realized his "open" wound had completely vanished! Turns out he had new skin growing underneath and he was just holding on to dead skin.. He seems to be a lot better just some fin rot but his wound is clearing up quite nicely! I want to thank anyone who has been keeping up with aqua and keeping him in your prayers. Just finished feeding him and he was VERY hungry! I will attach before & after pics so you guys cans see a difference


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Yay I am so glad he is ok!


----------

